# Pics of a few points....



## Derek Edge (Aug 9, 2006)

Keeping with the flow, though not nearly extensive as all the other guys, here is what few points I have found while out hunting and fishing over the last few years.  I have no idea what the very first piece is but I think it is either a broken spear point, or some kind of scraping tool....???


----------



## Al33 (Aug 9, 2006)

Very nice! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bow Only (Aug 9, 2006)

Bottom row, third from the left, please don't let it get nicked.  It's a Bolen.


----------



## flintdiver (Aug 9, 2006)

*Points*

Here's some from years ago...with a tooth thrown in for good measure.


----------



## flintdiver (Aug 9, 2006)

This is a Hernando variant..


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 9, 2006)

Bow Only said:
			
		

> Bottom row, third from the left, please don't let it get nicked.  It's a Bolen.



I second that! It sure don`t need to be bangin` around in there with the others.

Flintdiver, gotta love those points with river patina!


----------



## Bow Only (Aug 9, 2006)

You don't find many serrated Hernando types.  Nice point.  I gonna go out on a limb and say those aren't your only points.


----------



## flintdiver (Aug 9, 2006)

Your right, just some of the pics I had on my hard drive. Here's two found by a buddy....right next to me in the water...Doh !!!


----------



## flintdiver (Aug 9, 2006)

*Here's a ...*

couple of knives out of Florida..years ago


----------



## flintdiver (Aug 9, 2006)

and a paleo Suwannee type from the same spot...it's the one on the right.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 9, 2006)

Fine lookin` stuff Flintdiver. Got any river Paleos you can post?


----------



## flintdiver (Aug 9, 2006)

Nick, I haven't personally found much paleo stuff other than some knives and an exhausted Simpson. I did find a killer Dalton type with one ear missing and a real good Sante Fe with no damage. I'll try to photo those in the next few days and get 'em up.


----------



## Al33 (Aug 9, 2006)

WOW!Those are beauties Flintdiver!


----------



## ramsey (Aug 9, 2006)

Wow- had to go back and look at those again. Very nice!


----------



## Son (Aug 9, 2006)

*a few points*

Nice stuff, wish more folks would show some of their collections. I like 'em all. Here's a mid gulf coast Florida Hernando.


----------



## Son (Aug 9, 2006)

*a few points*

Here's a few more of my Florida points.


----------



## Son (Aug 9, 2006)

*a few points*

Florida Early Archaic and Paleo points in my collection


----------



## Son (Aug 9, 2006)

*a few points*

SW Georgia color, and two large blades. The blade on the left was found cached with a fluted Clovis (the earliest type)


----------



## Son (Aug 9, 2006)

*a few points*

A few Hernando points laying on a painting depicting Tampa Bay near Safety Harbor. Painting by Quigley.


----------



## Son (Aug 9, 2006)

*a few points*

A personal find from Pasco Co. Fl. 1977, my finest Suwannee point dating to about 9000 BC
It's made of fossiliferous limestone chert.


----------



## ramsey (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm truely impressed Son.


----------



## Son (Aug 9, 2006)

*a few points*

One more personal find. Found this Kirk Cornernotch almost at the back door. A tree had been blown over by a thunderstorm. When I pushed the tree off and began to pull some dirt in with the boxblade I saw this laying exposed. Guess the roots popped it up. Very rare to find such an early archaic point translucent. It's made of raw coastal plains chert.


----------



## Bow Only (Aug 9, 2006)

Probably the finest case of points any of us will ever see.  As someone who has held a few points in my days, I'd be afraid to hold most of those.  Wow.


----------



## flintdiver (Aug 9, 2006)

That's some awesome stuff !! 100 years of collecting will get you cases like that...huh Son ! Just kidding man...it's always a pleasure to look at those frames.


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 9, 2006)

Fine lookin' collections gentlemen.  I can't help but be somewhat envious of them!

Keep'em safe!


----------



## Al33 (Aug 9, 2006)

Back to Derek's pic of his collection, could the third point from right in the middle row be an Adena. Looks like one to me just not perfectly shaped like some. 

Derek, you have a very good start on a collection and being young I expect it will be huge by the time you get my age.


----------



## Son (Aug 9, 2006)

*a few points*

could be Adena, but you can't go by shape alone. Probably a Kirk. At anyrate, it's been exhausted somewhat. When I started collecting, it took me ten years to find that many. Where I live there was no large farming, and when things were plowed the plow didn't go deep enough.


----------



## Derek Edge (Aug 9, 2006)

what does that mean "its been exhausted"?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 9, 2006)

Derek Edge said:
			
		

> what does that mean "its been exhausted"?



Derek, that means that it has been used and resharpened so much that it is much shorter than it was originally. This would normally been done while the point was hafted. A good example would be Bolen Bevels and Big Sandys. A lot of them that you find are around 2 inches or so. I have one that is only 3\4 of an inch long.  When they were fresh made, they were usually a lot longer. The bevel was done intentionally as a resharpenin` process on this particular type.


----------



## Son (Aug 9, 2006)

*pics of a few points*

True, sharpening a stone point is best done by rechipping the edge. Alternate beveled examples were done that way for two reasons. It was the  best way to put a sharp edge on a thick point. It also conserved material, making the point/knife last longer. If an edge was chipped twice to bring the edge center of the blade it would remove twice the material chipping once does. Serrations gave an edge more cutting power.. Most points found are in an exhausted form. When exhausted the Indians would discard and rehaft a new point/knife. In Kirk sites I've found they rehafted in threes. Suggesting they carried three shafts or foreshafts and/or they rehafted when three were exhausted or broken. A point was considered exhausted when resharpening couldn't be done because of bindings.


----------



## ramsey (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm still  this thread. Seen some killer stuff on here and very educational for even a life long collector.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2006)

*pictures of...*

True arrowheads, this type was actually used on arrows.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2006)

*pictures of..*

More Florida arrowheads. These aren't mine, they belong to a fellow collector and were sent in for a typology project.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2006)

*pics of a few points*

Couple of middle archaic (3400 BC) points found in Hillsborough Co. Fl. Top one is a coral Newnan (heat altered coral), bottom point is a Marion point made of heat altered chert. Two favorites for sure and from the same site.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2006)

*pictures of...*

Late Archaic points (in Fl. called the Orange period, 2000-1000 BC) Citrus points, a favorite of many collectors.
Somebody was joking about me collecting for 100 years. Seems like I have, but it's really closer to 55.
You may notice points 2 and 4 have taken on a different shape from resharpening. Points 1 and 3 are classic for the type shape.The two most mis-identified point's are isolated finds and exhausted forms. Southeastern point typology has been my study for over 36 years. Time in the dirt and understanding the skill of making stone points are a necessity to be most accurate in identifying many off shape forms.


----------



## Bow Only (Aug 10, 2006)

Funny how South Florida Pinellas differ from North Florida Pinellas.  Makes me wonder about Hamiltons.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2006)

*pics of a few points*

Most all point types show difference in shape from one region to another. Sometimes from one site to another in same region. A few are regional and can't be found everywhere. Best way to give region for those is to give a center of distribution. 
Here's some of my Bolens, alternately beveled knives. 7300 BC.

In some states this form would be called Big Sandy, but in Florida we call 'em all Bolens..


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2006)

*pics of a few points*

Hillsborough points from the Central Florida Gulf Coast. That's the center of distribution. The farther you go from there the fewer found.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2006)

*pictures of..*

Six Mile Creek points from Hillsborough, Marion and Pasco Counties Fl. Dating to the Early Archaic period 5-6000 BC and made of raw materials.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2006)

*pictures of a few points...*

Couple of my favorite Marion points. Made of miocene agatized coral 3400 BC. Hillsborough Co. Fl.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2006)

*pictures of a few points...*

Browards, A Florida point type from the Late Archaic period 2-1000 BC


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2006)

*pictures of..*

A friends Suwannee point, 9000 BC. And he let me hold it.


----------



## serpio1 (Aug 10, 2006)

killer kcn flintdiver,and that suwannee ,and simpson is not either.   sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## serpio1 (Aug 10, 2006)

those kcn are  killers,and the simpson,and suwannee are sweet!!! as well.very nice finds


----------



## Son (Aug 11, 2006)

*a few more*

This is part of a cache I found back in the 1970's. There was over two hundred found there. Hillsborough Co. Fl. Middle Archaic 3400 BC


----------



## Son (Aug 11, 2006)

*Baybottom Chert point*

The neatest Florida Six Mile Creek Point i've ever found.


----------



## flintdiver (Aug 11, 2006)

Chris (Serpio), post some of your stuff...I know you have some KILLERS !!


----------



## Bow Only (Aug 11, 2006)

I found a Duval one time.   Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Son (Aug 11, 2006)

*pictures of a few points...*

I hear ya, it's hard to beat a nice Duval...lol


----------



## fulldraw74 (Aug 11, 2006)

Son said:
			
		

> I hear ya, it's hard to beat a nice Duval...lol



I cant help but ask....Where and how did you find all the arrowheads you have shown on here?


----------



## Bow Only (Aug 11, 2006)

If you looked for arrowheads for 55 years, you might have as many as Son.  Either that or he uses photoshop a lot.  I found all these pictures on the internet, and they're all from one collection.


----------



## Son (Aug 11, 2006)

*pictures of...*

Where was most of my collection found. In the Central Florida Gulf Coast region. It was found on a combination of family property, friends property, construction sites, eroded ditches, in the water, hauled in dirt and on some private property where I had permission. My late step-father worked for a large construction co called Cone Bros and he acquired my access on many good sites where they were building golf courses, housing communities etc..
In other states, my collection was found in farm fields with many coming from a farm I managed for over 13 years. The majority of my Florida collection was found prior to 1975, back when folks thought one crazy to be collecting rocks. With current laws, private property refusing admission, Prime sites planted in pines and with construction sites being off limits I doubt any collector could amass such a collection today.
If you see a collector with a large collection of personal finds you can bet they have spent many hours of sweaty, hard, backbreaking work and many miles walking. They'll also know more than one who purchased their collection.

I been at it awhile, here's an old Tampa newspaper article.


----------



## Son (Aug 11, 2006)

*pictures of a few points...*

Shame one can't display their collections at home anymore. My collection stays locked up due to the risk of theft. Every year I hear of more and more collections being stolen. I can tell you what's lost by not having a collection in daily sight. One soon loses memory as to where each and when each was found. Some are never forgotten, but that's usually the finest and most rare. I remember the day when theives would break into my house (and it happened several times near Tampa) and they would never take a point. I remember when at arrowhead shows security was not even considered, at two day shows folks would leave their collections on the display tables overnight in unlocked buildings. That's not the case these days. Security is a must, Most collectors keep their collections locked up, safes, bank safety deposit boxes etc.. Burgular alarms are also a good idea. Bad dogs don't deterr, I had two killed by burglers once. there was also a day when fakes were not considered, now every artifact sold goes through close examination to see if it's authentic. Large artifact dealerships and inflated values have really changed the hobby.
Here's a few off the Ga. farm in Early Co.


----------



## Son (Aug 11, 2006)

*pictures of a few points...*

Recent post spoke about exhausted points and resharpening. Here's a good example showing where the edges were resharpened to the haft bindings. Bindings covered stem and a portion of both shoulder sides. This is a coral Fl.Cypress Creek point found in Hillsborough Co. Middle Archaic 3400 BC


----------



## Son (Aug 11, 2006)

*My favorite typology books...*

The Alabama book, The first and foremost Florida book and a small pocketguide I published in 1987.


----------



## Son (Aug 11, 2006)

*pictures of...*

I'm sure there are some watching that are interested in this hobby and may be interested in how I keep provenance and other information with each of my points. First I apply a label of clear fingernail polish on the off side,(Not the best displaying side) After that drys good, I write the information on the fingernail polish label. This way the information can never be seperated from the artifact, and/or it can be easily removed anytime with staining the stone. I use an ultra fine point permanent marker and write under magnafication. This allows small writing that is legible.
Here's some late archaic points. The top one is a favorite as it's translucent coral.


----------



## Son (Aug 11, 2006)

*pictures of a few points...*

Here's an example of labeling a point


----------



## Son (Aug 11, 2006)

*pics of a few points*

Here's a Hardee point with label showing. An artifact provides nothing other than type if the provenance isn't with it.


----------



## Son (Aug 12, 2006)

*a few points*

A picture of what my artifact room looked line in June of 1984. Sad, but it stays locked up these days due to the increased threat of theft. I miss being able to view my collection on a daily basis because I enjoyed it, it kept the mind refreshed as to where and when each piece was found. Out of sight and mind, a person soon forgets small details.
This is one wall, and only the large 17.5 x 17.5 frames.


----------



## Son (Aug 13, 2006)

*a few points*

Just a few more... These are all "Late Archaic" found in Pasco Co. Fl at the Novak site.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Aug 13, 2006)

Son said:
			
		

> Just a few more... These are all "Late Archaic" found in Pasco Co. Fl at the Novak site.




Thats got to be one of the most impressive collections ive seen. My grandfather has been at it for around 50 years now and has a nice one himself. I probably have 200+ not including broken stuff. I enjoy looking when i can find the places to do it. But with farming coming to an end, developement, etc... its getting harder to find a place to go. I have found less than 10 in the last 2 years.....


----------



## Son (Aug 13, 2006)

*pics of a few points*

I agree fulldraw, it's getting tougher to find places to look. That's why the majority of my collection comes from back in the 1960's, 70's, and early 80'. I've made good use of my collection sharing it with civic groups, school groups, donations to museums and a current educational display at our library. Some of my collection has already been passed to my children, who also love the hobby. I've known folks that collect, then hoard their collections, can't see what enjoyment there is in that. We can find a few bad apples within any group, but for the most part I believe arrowhead collectors are quality people. Great comradery at our meetings and much to learn and share.
I think some of the grandkids are already catching on. These are twins..


----------



## Son (Aug 13, 2006)

*pictures of a few points...*

Wacissa points, made of raw chert from the Early Archaic period, about 4-5000 BC


----------



## fulldraw74 (Aug 13, 2006)

Son said:
			
		

> I agree fulldraw, it's getting tougher to find places to look. That's why the majority of my collection comes from back in the 1960's, 70's, and early 80'. I've made good use of my collection sharing it with civic groups, school groups, donations to museums and a current educational display at our library. Some of my collection has already been passed to my children, who also love the hobby. I've known folks that collect, then hoard their collections, can't see what enjoyment there is in that. We can find a few bad apples within any group, but for the most part I believe arrowhead collectors are quality people. Great comradery at our meetings and much to learn and share.
> I think some of the grandkids are already catching on. These are twins..



I agree. Alot of my grandfathers collection has been passed through the family. My cousin is wanting to get started into looking. We went yesterday on a new road they are building in my subdivision. Other than a few peices of pottery and some flint thats about all we found. I used to collect bottles until all my "honey holes" were destroyed and the wife threatened to start breaking the bottles if i kept bringing them home.


----------



## Son (Aug 13, 2006)

*pictures of a few points...*

The key to amassing a good collection, just keep looking, don't give up.

Here's a couple colorful Thonotosassa Points. The colors show the material was heat altered before the points were made. Middle Archaic 3400 BC


----------

